# Polygom Modell aus Punktewolke



## Gedoser2214 (16. Aug 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich habe eine Punktewolke. Wie mache ich daraus ein Polygom Modell?
Danke für eure Antworten:toll:

MfG


----------



## HoaX (16. Aug 2012)

Indem du zusammengehörende Punkte miteinander verbindest... denk mal drüber nach wie du das von Hand machen würdest, dann wirst du merken wie ungenau deine Frage ist.
Eine einfache Möglichkeit ist jeden Punkt mit jedem zu verbinden, nur ob dann raus kommt was du dir vorstellst...


----------



## Marco13 (16. Aug 2012)

[ot]
(Tipp: Suche nach anderen Beiträgen dieses Users).

Es wird nicht einfacher. Egal, wie oft du die Frage stellst. Und auch heute wird niemand 1000 Zeilen magischen Code posten, der dich von der Notwendigkeit befreit, ein paar Wochen oder Monate hart an so einem Problem zu arbeiten. 
[/ot]


----------



## pappawinni (16. Aug 2012)

Gedoser2214 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe eine Punktewolke. Wie mache ich daraus ein Polygom Modell?
> Danke für eure Antworten:toll:
> 
> MfG



Punktwolke ? 
Also ich hab jetzt auch mal geschaut, was du da machen willst/sollst.
Du machst Bilder von einem Gegenstand, der sich dreht, oder die Kammera dreht sich mit dem Laser um den Gegenstand egal. Die Kammera ist 45° gegen den Laser verdreht. 
Man erhält so für eine volle Umdrehung 360 Bilder, aus denen jeweils Koordinaten in 2D hervorgehen (hellste Stelle, dazu müsst man wahrscheinlich auch noch wenigstens ein optisches Gesetz kennen.???:L) 
Durch entsprechende Rotation der Koordinaten erhält man dann nach und nach das 3D Abbild.
Man hat also schon mal in einer Richtung ein vorgegebenes Raster nämlich hinsichtlich der 360° Taktung, so ne Art Meridiane. 
Jetzt muss man halt vielleicht in der Höhe auch noch ein Raster einführen und kann sich dann daraus Kästchen zaubern, so wie bei der Erdkugel die Längen- und Breitenkreise.
Ist doch kein Thema, machst du doch an einem Nachmittag. :lol:

[EDIT]
Und das von mir, ich weiss noch nicht mal, was ein Polygnom ist.:lol:
[/EDIT]


----------



## HoaX (16. Aug 2012)

@Pappawinni: Er sagt er hat eine Punktewolke, also hat er schon 3D Punkte. Aus denen will er nun Polygone bilden, also immer min. 3 zusammengehörige Punkte zu einer Fläche zusammenfassen.


----------



## pappawinni (16. Aug 2012)

Naja, wenn er seine Punkte einfach in eine Wolke wirft, wo er sie doch eigentlich geordnet haben könnte, wer kann dafür?


----------



## HoaX (16. Aug 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wenn er seine Punkte einfach in eine Wolke wirft, wo er sie doch eigentlich geordnet haben könnte, wer kann dafür?


Du stellst dir das zu einfach vor


----------



## Spacerat (16. Aug 2012)

Der hat schlicht die falsche Bauart für seinen Scanner gewählt. Ich selbst hab' für die Drehteller-Lösung zumindest noch keine passende Freeware gefunden und selber programmieren? Näää... (ich wüsste nämlich kaum, wie man aus den Punkten nun ein Mesh macht. XD) nicht solange diese Freeware ihren Zweck hinreichend erfüllt, leider nur für die 2-Ebenen-Lösung und neuerdings auch für SLS.


----------



## pappawinni (17. Aug 2012)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Du stellst dir das zu einfach vor


Vielleicht stellst du dir das auch nur zu schwierig vor ?

Ich mein, wenn ich mir den Elefanten mal klein schneide,
dann hab ich halt im einfachen Fall ein Bild mit einer geraden, schärgen Linie aufgenommen, weil mein Objekt halt n Kegel ist, oder so.
Da kann ich mir jetzt ein horizontales Raster rein legen, in mein Bild, meinetwegen 10 Linien.
Dort bestimm ich die Schnittpunkte meines Rasters mit der Linie von oben nach unten und dann deren Abstand von der Drehachse, weil ich ja hoffentlich weiss, wo die Drehachse ist.
Die Punktkoordinaten werden dann um 1 Grad um die Mittelachse gedreht, bei der ich ja hoffentlich immernoch weiss, wo sie ist.
Jetzt kommt auch das nächste Bild, das jetzt um 1 Grad gegen das vorherige verdreht ist.
Da mach ich das gleiche wie beim ersten Bild und kann dann auch gleich Kasterl machen.
1tes Kasterl 1ter und 2ter Punkt vom 1sten und 2ten Bild
2tes Kaster 2ter und 3ter Punkt vom 1sten und 2ten Bild
usw.
Die Punktkoordinaten alle gedreht um ein Grad.
neues Bild ..
1tes Kasterl 1ter und 2ter Punkt vom 359sten und 1ten Bild
2tes Kaster 2ter und 3ter Punkt vom 359sten und 1ten Bild
fertig sind die Kasterl.
Die Frag ist dann sicher, wenn es um ein konkretes Datenformat geht, wie man das dann da passend hinein bekommt, hat aber mit der Kasterl-Problematik nix zum tun.


----------



## Spacerat (17. Aug 2012)

@pappawinni: So geht's beim Silhouetten-Schnitt (nur geringfügige Tiefenerkennung), aber nicht beim Laser-Scanner. Da musst du (bzw. die Software) beim zusammenfriemeln der Linien nämlich recht genau überlegen, welche Punkte wann und warum in eine andere Richtung als erwartet ausbrechen, vor allem dann, wenn die Linie plötzlich auch noch unterbrochen ist. Es ist echt nicht einfach.
[EDIT]Hab' da mal was ausgegraben, womit man das Rad "Mesh aus Punktwolke" nicht neu erfinden muss.

www.monzoom.de.vu - Tutorials für Monzoom 3D / Reflections (Animation, Modelling, Beleuchtung, Texturierung, Tips und Tricks)

Ganz unten auf der Seite befindet sich ein Treiber für 3D-Scanner. Evtl. ists einfacher, die Schnittstelle des Scanners an diesen Treiber anzupassen als sich weiter am Mesh-Problem zu versuchen.[/EDIT]


----------



## pappawinni (17. Aug 2012)

Also wenn ein Laser in ein Loch leuchtet, dann hast du da auch keine Information, also mit Tiefenerkennung, das hat da auch seine Grenzen. 
Aber was willst du machen? Dich hinsetzen und weinen, dass das alles zu schwierig ist, oder eben einen Weg versuchen, der vielleicht noch nicht ganz der Traum ist.
Freilich, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, auch ein Laserstrahl hat ja einen Durchmesser.
Trifft solcher Strahl dann auf eine gekrümmte Fläche, dann wird dieser Strahl sicherlich aufgefächert. Eine klare Linie wird sich dann auch eher dann nicht darstellen, wenn die bestrahlte Fläche sehr wenig zur Richtung des Strahls geneigt ist.
Wüsste man den Durchmesser des Strahls, könnte man daraus sicherlich auch Rückschlüsse ziehen, müsste also möglicherweise schon für ein einzelnes Bild Kasterl machen, ansonsten bleibt wahrscheinlich nur die Mitte der Reflektionsgrenzen als Maß des Dinges zu betrachten. Und bevor ich garnix mach, würd ich das so versuchen.
Die Auswertung der Bilder ist sicherlich nicht trivial. Es scheint aber nun so, als sei das ja schon nicht mehr das Problem, sondern nur, wie man daraus dann noch Kasterl macht.


----------



## Spacerat (17. Aug 2012)

Also die mehr oder weniger vertikalen Verbinbungen sind hier evtl. ebenso trivial wie beim 2-Ebenen-Scanner die mehr oder weniger horizontalen, es sind durchweg Punkte auf verbundenen Laserlinien. Für die horizontalen würde mir beim Drehteller nun auch nichts einfallen, woran man erkennen kann, welche Punkte man verbinden darf und welche nicht. Beim 2-Ebenen-Scanner könnte man's aus dem Winkel der beiden Seitenlinien herleiten. Und bevor ich mir da was einfallen lassen muss, verwende ich doch lieber fertiges. Für das Drehteller-Verfahren hab' ich da leider noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## pappawinni (17. Aug 2012)

Also es sieht ja so aus, als ob das den TO kaum noch intressiert. Insofern ist das hier dann brotlose Kunst. Ich hab trotzdem mal das eine Bild des TO genommen - war halt leider keine tolle Auflösung - und hab mal einfach mit Xnview in 4 Graustufen gewandelt und was da raus kommt, denk ich, da braucht man jetzt nicht wirklich viel zu philosophieren, liese sich einigermaßen auswerten.
Horizontaler Sprung, ok, wenn du verbindest ist es falsch und wenn nicht, auch. Du weisst halt nie, was da dazwischen ist, da kriegst du auch keine Info drüber, nicht mit der Methode.
Vertikaler Sprung muss als Fehlstelle (Loch) interpretiert werden, logo.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Aug 2012)

[ot]
Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass in absehbarer Zeit ein neues Thema eröffnet wird, dessen Eröffnungsbeitrag etwa lautet


> Hallo
> 
> Ich muss eine Punktwolke in ein 3D-Modell umwandeln. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


(und vielleicht noch ein "Bitte schnell, ist ganz wichtig, wird benotet" und so, je nachdem, wie lange sich das noch hinzieht). Nachdem einige (die diesen und die vorherigen Threads noch nicht kennen) eine Weile nachgefragt und philosophiert haben, schläft der Thread ein.
[/ot]


----------



## HoaX (17. Aug 2012)

[ot]@Marco13: Du Pessimist [/ot]


----------



## pappawinni (18. Aug 2012)

Eins vielleicht noch einmal, abschliessend so to say, falls sich jemand mal etwas ernsthafter mit dem Thema beschäftigen möchte.
Es ist nicht sinnvoll einfach die Information, die man aus Messungen in einzelnen Schichten gewinnt, nämlich die, wo Innenseite und wo Aussenseite des Modells ist, einfach in die Mülltonne zu kippen.
So steht man dann nämlich, wie der TO vor dem Rätsel der Punktwolke bei der kaum mehr bestimmbar ist, wie der erfasste Körper aussieht. Der Aufwand wäre zumindest bedeutend höher und mit größerer Unsicherheit behaftet. 
Es darf also im Fall des TO hoffentlich nicht um die Analyse einer reinen Punktwolke gehen, weil vorhandene, wichtige Information einfach ignoriert werden würde.
Bei Datenformaten wie STL oder VRML werden dann auch im wesentlichen Dreiecke und deren Normalen gespeichert, um 3D Gebilde zu beschreiben.  Die Normale eben einfach zum Zweck, entscheiden zu können, wo Innen- und wo Aussenseite des Objekts liegt.


----------

